# L'agrément est-il toujours valable si changement de département



## Nanou69 (24 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
je vais bientôt déménager dans un autre département
mon renouvelement d'agrément doit être en 2023
celui que j'ai actuellemnt sera t'il toujours valable ailleur ?
et a quel moment je doit en informer les parents de mon départ ?
Merci


----------



## liline17 (24 Juillet 2022)

l'agrément sera toujours valable, mais la PMI doit valider ton nouveau logement, plus vite tu informes tes PE de ton départ et plus tu augmente tes chances d'être licenciée, en cas de démission, tu serai suspendue de polemploi pendant un minimum de  4 mois, et tu risque d'en avoir bien besoin à ton arrivée, il faut prévenir au moins 2 semaines à l'avance ta future PMI, afin qu'ils fassent faire le transfert de ton dossier.


----------



## Nanou69 (25 Juillet 2022)

bonjour liline17 
merci pour votre réponse pour le moment on doit voire la banque pour le crédit 
*ma question est la suivante , je doit prévenir les parents une fois que l'on aura signer le compromis de vente ? *
car si je le fait avant et que sa ne se fait pas je risque de perdre la garde des enfants
Bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Oui je te conseil d'attendre d'avoir signé un compromis de vente avant de signifier quoi que ce soit à tes employeurs 

Ensuite 1 mois avant d'arriver dans le nouveau logement tu contactes la pmi sur place pour les informer de ton arrivée 

Elle conviendra d'un rdv pour la visite 
Si ton renouvellement arrive entre temps, tu le fais là où tu es et tu ne leur parle pas de ton départ cela risque de te porter préjudice


----------



## Nanou69 (25 Juillet 2022)

pourquoi cela me porterais préjudice ?


----------



## liline17 (25 Juillet 2022)

elle pourrait considérer que ce n'est pas bien de partir en obligeant des enfants à changer d'AM, même si c'est normal de faire des projets, nous concernant, nous devons juste êtres corvéables


----------



## Nanou69 (25 Juillet 2022)

corvéable ? jamais entendu parler de se mot 
mais on ne fait pas se que l'on veut alors ?


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Une enquiquineuse pensera qu'elle perd son temps à faire le renouvellement alors que vous partez

Même si c'est leur job


----------



## liline17 (25 Juillet 2022)

c'est aussi ce que je me suis dit, pas la peine de s'occuper d'un dossier alors qu'elle s'en va


----------



## Nanou69 (25 Juillet 2022)

de toute façon je vais faire transferé mon dossier a la nouvelle PMI et c'est la bas que mon renouvelement d'agrément sera fait en principe


----------



## kikine (26 Juillet 2022)

oui et non,
j'ai été dans ton cas il y a 6 ans, je partais du loiret mon renouvellement devait se faire juste avant mon déménagement en plein dans les cartons,
la pmi du loiret a refusé de faire le renouvellement me disant que je devrais le faire dans l'indre là ou j'emménageais...
je contacte donc la pmi de l'indre pour transférer le dossier, je déménage et je renvoie le dossier a la pmi de l'indre.. et là je reçois une réponse de la pmi de l'indre précisant que j'avais dépasser la date de dépôt du dossier (ben oui, le temps de recevoir tous les papiers liés au logement, assurance..) quand j'ai expliqué mon cas la pmi de l'indre m'a bien dit que c'était à la pmi du loiret de faire mon renouvellement avant mon déménagement et non a eux... du coup légalement mon renouvellement à été traité en 1ère demande et logiquement je devais tout recommencer... heureusement vu que ma formation avait tout juste 5 ans ils m'en ont dispensé et j'ai eu mon agrément suite a la visite de la puer..
donc fais ton renouvellement AVANT le déménagement au moins tu es tranquille et ne leur dit pas que tu déménage


----------



## liline17 (26 Juillet 2022)

tant que la date de départ n'est pas fixée, rien n'est possible, en 2023, ça peut être fin 2023, soit dans presque 1 an et demi, ça laisse du temps, et de toute façon, nanou ne pourra pas  faire en avance son renouvellement, il n'y a plus qu'à attendre que les choses se précisent


----------



## Nanou69 (26 Juillet 2022)

mon renouvelement d'agrément doit être en février 2023 
sa vas être chaud j'apprehende


----------



## Lea64 (31 Juillet 2022)

Alors je te conseille de t y prendre en avance defois le transfert pmi a l autre département et super long et tant quil n est pas valider tu ne peut pas travail ds ta nouvelle maison donc occupe toi en des que tu sais que tu déménage


----------



## Nanou69 (31 Juillet 2022)

merci de toutes vos réponses 
bonne vacances a toutes


----------

